
Accelerate your Instagram for more targeted likes, comments and follows - mkaroumi
http://www.instagress.com
======
mkaroumi
I've tried this tool for a while to generate more engagement. I create fashion
watches for men and automatically like posts under tags like #mensfashion,
#gardannewatches (my own watch brand) etc.

This have helped me gain so much more traction than I ever could manually. But
if you'll try it - be careful. It's easy to use it in the wrong way and act
spammy!

